
Show HN: Sports gaming bot making it rain Amazon gift cards - bmlevy9
http://www.playsweep.com
======
bmlevy9
Hi Hacker News! We're Sweep: guess March Madness results and win Amazon gift
cards - all through a bot. We've been working on building this product for the
last few months out of WeWork's Area 51 accelerator in NYC.

We're working on building sports games for the non-Whale, starting with a FB
Messenger chatbot, which you can check out here:
[https://www.playsweep.com](https://www.playsweep.com)

I worked at FanDuel and quickly discovered that the business is really
optimized for the whales (which isn’t a surprise), as are most gaming
businesses. This creates a system that’s incentivized to drive satisfaction
for a very small % of the user base.

Ryan taught himself how to code - and custom built Sweep, no use of any out-
of-the-box solutions. It’s been a labor of love.

Our first product is completely free and our primary goal is to build a truly
fun and engaging experience before sports gaming is legalized in the US.

This is the first step in a plan to change the way that people interact and
engage with sports.

We’re really here because we want feedback and ideas from HN on how to
improve. We know there are bot and AI experts here (we’re not currently an AI-
based product) and we’d also be really interested in hearing about your
experiences and how we could apply some of those concepts to improve Sweep.

~~~
juhaszhenderson
Awesome. Congrats on the launch. If you're giving away all these Amazon gift
cards, how are you making money?

~~~
bmlevy9
Thanks for the question!

We're not making $ right now. Our goal is to learn what users want from a game
standpoint before monetizing.

Eventually, we'll look to monetize through in-app virtual goods or tangential
products focused on sports betting in the US market, should it be legalized
(lots of movement right now in New Jersey)

